# Cooking club name ideas!



## Jikoni (Apr 10, 2006)

After joining DC and seeing how much fun it can be to get people who love cooking together in one forum, I wondered how it would be to get people in the same room to enjoy cooking together and discuss it, so I searched for any cooking clubs in Geneva, and ended up with none, so I posted on one of the english speaking radio websites asking if anyone wanted to join my cooking club. I have several responses,now I am panicking how to pull it off. Thing is, It has no name yet,('What's cooking', or 'lets cook' seem to be the only names I can think of) and I am just bouncing off ideas on what to do and how to do it.It will be a free club to join, and once a month we meet up and cook together and eat together, friends and family invited, oh then we leave those who don't like to cook to clear up while we come up with the theme for the next event.Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## cara (Apr 10, 2006)

cookers lounge 
cooking/dining in Geneva
diners club
enjoy to cook/to come together
cooking with friends
cooking community
Genfer salon (cooking salon?)


----------



## Jikoni (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow, glad I did this, coz I have been racking my brains for something. thanks Cara.


----------



## cara (Apr 10, 2006)

if I would have some time, I'm sure I would find even more ;o)
but leave something for the others, too ;o)


----------



## pdswife (Apr 10, 2006)

What fun!
I belonged to a cooking group for a long time.  It was great.

Good luck!! Enjoy!!


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not very creative, but how about 
THE COOKING CLUB"
OR THE COOKS NOOK?  


ITS A GREAT IDEA AND I LOVE IT....


----------



## QSis (Apr 11, 2006)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> .... once a month we meet up and cook together and eat together ....


 
"Cook of the Month Club"

Lee


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 12, 2006)

What a great idea Jikoni!! I wish we were wee bit closer together!!  For the club name, if you like this one we can share... we have been forever trying to get our own cooking site together and we want to call it "*MuchoGusto*". Me thinks kinda clever and cute, as it means "Nice to meet you" in Spanish, and "Gusto" in Italian means taste, or flavour...


----------

